# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais.*



*Link's úteis:*

 Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
 Instituto da Água


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2012 às 18:00)

*Barragem do Cabril - Rio Zêzere* 
(Divisão do concelho da Sertã (Castelo Branco) com Pedrogão Grande (Leiria).

Primeiro uma foto tirada e publicada por mim aqui no fórum no dia *15 Janeiro de 2010*.





Agora duas fotos tiradas na passada quinta feira, dia *9 de Fevereiro de 2012*



​




É apenas uma pequena comparação, já que cada ano é um ano, mas este não leva bom caminho.


----------



## I_Pereira (12 Fev 2012 às 21:52)

No google earth também encontrei esta, não tem lá a data mas a foto foi posta a 28 de Dezembro 2007.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6740395


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2012 às 14:55)

Boas fotos, ac_cernax!

De facto, parece mais uma comparação entre a albufeira no verão e no inverno do que propriamente entre dois invernos.

O uso da barragem do Cabril é essencialmente para fins energéticos. É por isso que o volume da barragem varia tanto. (Comportamento em tudo semelhante à barragem de Alto Lindoso).

A 31 de Janeiro, o snirh dizia que a água estava à cota 270,0m.
Entretanto, a 12 de Fevereiro, segundo a REN, a cota era de 268,58m.
Isto, numa altura em que estamos a viver uns dias frios, o consumo energético é consequentemente maior, e a necessidade de energia também.







No fundo a maior preocupação, pelo baixo volume da barragem neste momento, é essencialmente ao nível energético.

Outras barragens da bacia do Tejo:






As três barragens com o volume mais baixo, são todas barragens com fins energéticos.


----------



## Paulo M. (26 Fev 2012 às 15:18)

*Seca ainda loge de Castelo do Bode*

*Seca ainda loge de Castelo do Bode*

Portugal Continental está a atravessar um período de seca como consequência da falta de precipitação no nosso território. Durante o mês de Janeiro do corrente ano, a precipitação no território Continental foi 83% inferior à média de precipitação do mês de Janeiro dos últimos 80 anos, o que corresponde ao 7º pior primeiro mês do ano, no que diz respeito à precipitação, desde 1931. O mês de Fevereiro está a ir no mesmo caminho, com a precipitação a ser ainda inferior ao mês de Janeiro, levando alguns locais do pais a ter mesmo uma ausência completa de precipitação.
Como consequência destes baixos valores registados, no final do mês de Janeiro o país registava 76% do território em seca moderada, 11% em seca severa e 13% em seca fraca. No dia 15 de Fevereiro estes valores já estavam agravados, estando 70% do território em seca severa, 5% em seca extrema e 25% em seca moderada. Apesar destes dados serem graves, este não é um fenómeno muito raro no país. Em 1943 a região do Porto esteve 12 meses em seca severa e extrema e a região de Beja esteve 17 meses. Num período mais próximo, o mês de Janeiro de 2005 teve 22% do território em seca extrema.

A falta de chuva para além de preocupar o mercado agrícola nacional, preocupa também a população em geral devido ao abastecimento de água. Algumas barragens nacionais já começam a registar valores baixos de armazenamento de água, como por exemplo a barragem de Alto Lindoso com 37% de volume armazenado ou a Barragem do Cabril com 43%, mas a Barragem de Castelo do Bode ainda tem as suas reservas controladas, com um volume armazenado de 76%. Apesar do valor de água armazenado ser baixo para este período, no ano de 2005, neste mesmo dia do ano, o volume de água armazenado em Castelo do Bode estava nos 72% e durante esse ano de seca em Portugal o volume de água armazenado em Castelo do Bode nunca baixou dos 59%.
O abastecimento de água da Albufeira de Castelo do Bode começa a ser afectado quando o volume armazenado de água chega aos 54%, mas só fica suprimido abaixo dos 27%. Observando os valores é possível verificar que não existe qualquer risco de falta de abastecimento de água proveniente de Castelo do Bode no curto e médio prazo e que mesmo no longo prazo o risco é reduzido. Para se ter uma ideia, se a barragem de Castelo do Bode deixa-se de produzir energia e se o caudal afluente à albufeira fosse nulo, desprezando as perdas indirectas da albufeira a água armazenada daria para mais de 2 anos de abastecimento de água às populações afectas.
Portugal Continental está em seca, mas a albufeira de Castelo do Bode ainda tem muitas reservas para suprir as necessidades de água.

http://castelodebode.blogspot.com/2012/02/seca-ainda-loge-de-castelo-do-bode.html


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2012 às 18:37)

*Espanha em seca falha caudais mínimos no Douro*


> Espanha deverá falhar a quantidade mínima trimestral de água no Douro que deixa passar para Portugal, devido à seca. A situação está, porém, prevista num acordo entre Portugal e Espanha, em situações excepcionais como a de agora.
> 
> Segundo dados fornecidos ao PÚBLICO pelo Instituto da Água (Inag), Espanha deveria garantir, entre Janeiro e Março de cada ano, um caudal mínimo de 630 hectómetros cúbicos (630 mil milhões de litros) de água no Douro. Do princípio do ano até hoje, já passaram 419 hectómetros cúbicos, sendo muito pouco provável que chova o suficiente para se atingir o caudal mínimo.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

Ontem, o rio Tejo, junto a Santarém:






Fotografia de Joaquim Veríssimo.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2012 às 19:49)

Uma foto que tirei na mesma área, no dia 9 de Abril, mostrando também o Tejo  com muito pouca água.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2012 às 16:54)

Ontem, o caudal médio do Lima a chegar à barragem de Alto Lindoso foi de 83m3/s. Hoje de manhã andava pelos 120m3/s.

20 dias com um volume desta ordem e teríamos a barragem cheia. 


Também já se nota um bom volume a chegar a Vilarinho das Furnas (rio Homem), embora seja apenas 1/4 do registado no Lima.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2012 às 19:19)

A chuva que se faz sentir na região da Serra da Estrela (>100mm nas últimas 48h na Covilhã) já se faz ver e bem no caudal do Zêzere que chega a Cabril.






Alto Lindoso também já próxima dos 50%.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2012 às 06:06)

6 dias depois e Alto Lindoso a tocar quase nos 60% (valor que deverá ser atingido nas próximas horas, dado ao elevado caudal do Lima).






Confesso que nunca pensei que viesse a atingir tal valor este ano hidrológico. 

Na barragem do Cabril, o caudal do Zêzere já vai diminuindo. Ainda assim é capaz de chegar aos 55%, o que é bem bom dado que andou o inverno todo na casa dos 30%.

Destaque também para a barragem da Aguieira que está completa, e Vilarinho das Furna que ultrapassou os 80% de armazenamento. 

------------------------

Do Seguimento Interior norte e Centro - Maio de 2012:


Norther disse:


> Imagens deste fim de semana que tirei em caminhadas na Serra da Estrela das barragens do Viriato completamente cheia e do Padre Alfredo, esta ultima fecharam as comportas que fazia sair a água para um canal de produção de electricidade devido a seca que atravessávamos e estava praticamente cheia como a uns anos não a via, sabado ainda apanhei queda de neve acima dos 1800m.



Nunca tinha visto a barragem do Padre Alfredo cheia. Até já pensei que fosse uma obra inacabada. 
Também na serra da Estrela, a barragem da Lagoa Comprida está cheia, e a barragem de Vale Rossim que esteve vazia o inverno todo (<10%), ainda foi a tempo de quase encher. Nada mau!

---------------------

Também no nordeste a situação de Bragança está para já resolvida.



> *Água em Bragança: «Situação melhorou muito»*
> Anunciou o vice-presidente da autarquia
> 
> A chuva dos últimos dias repôs as reservas de água em Bragança e afastou no imediato a ameaça de rutura no abastecimento à população, mas a Câmara continua a trabalhar num plano de emergência, anunciou esta quinta-feira o vice-presidente.
> ...


TVI24


----------



## Knyght (9 Mai 2012 às 06:20)

Ainda bem que veio esta chuva, agora é não gastar demasiado porque acredito que isto mais meia dúzia de dias para mesmo de chover para o verão.


----------



## Norther (10 Mai 2012 às 12:14)

Nunca tinha visto a barragem do Padre Alfredo cheia. Até já pensei que fosse uma obra inacabada. 
Também na serra da Estrela, a barragem da Lagoa Comprida está cheia, e a barragem de Vale Rossim que esteve vazia o inverno todo (<10%), ainda foi a tempo de quase encher. Nada mau!




 AnDré a barragem do Padre Alfredo nunca a viste cheia porque é utilizada para fins energéticos e agora com a seca fecharam-na.
Fica uma foto da Barragem do Vale do Rossim tirada este fim de semana passado no domingo durante uma caminhada.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2012 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Lagoa Azul em Sintra com níveis baixíssimos de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2012 às 23:52)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Boas fotos Mario 

Segundo consta, a barragem do rio da Mula está practicamente vazia, tens fotos de lá ?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2012 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fotos Mario
> 
> Segundo consta, a barragem do rio da Mula está practicamente vazia, tens fotos de lá ?



Não. Mas amanhã talvez vá lá


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2012 às 17:54)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo consta, a barragem do rio da Mula está practicamente vazia, tens fotos de lá ?





Está pelos 3,60 m / 3,70 m.














(Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas de telemóvel.)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2012 às 18:43)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Está pelos 3,60 m / 3,70 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2012 às 19:50)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante, nunca tinha visto essa barragem tao vazia



Eu também fiquei impressionando, vamos lá ver até onde vamos chegar, se não chover nos próximos tempos (2 semanas) volto lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2012 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Esta chuva que ai vem  vai ser excelente para a barragem e  para o proprio carregamento dos aquiferos da serra.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2012 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta chuva que ai vem  vai ser excelente para a barragem e  para o proprio carregamento dos aquiferos da serra.



Penso que a precipitação não será abundante ao ponto de estancar nem que seja a descida, os solos estão muito secos, é complicado atingir o ponto de viragem nesta altura. Vamos lá ver como será o futuro daqui pra frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2012 às 21:27)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que a precipitação não será abundante ao ponto de estancar nem que seja a descida, os solos estão muito secos, é complicado atingir o ponto de viragem nesta altura. Vamos lá ver como será o futuro daqui pra frente.




Sim tens razao, o solo esta demasiado seco para que haja logo carregamento dos aquiferos, para que tal acontecesse, teriamos de ter um inverno chuvoso. Exacto, espero bem que nao seja um inverno  identico ao anterior.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Set 2012 às 21:50)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Não me pareçe que um inverno como o do ano passado se repita, ainda por cima termos 2 invernos muito secos de seguída
Pode não ser um inverno como os de 2010 ou 2009 mas n deve ser como o do ano passado!!
(mas vamos acompanhando de qualquer forma)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2012 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Rio Sabor, isto é a foz do rio devido às obras da barragem do baixo Sabor não deixam passar água do Douro, esta é a água do rio Sabor apenas, eu sei que ele seca de Verão mas nunca o vi tão seco


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2012 às 22:22)

*Rio Tejo - 30 de Setembro de 2012*

Boas , hoje num passeio em família decidi ir ver como anda o nosso rio Tejo perto de Santarém, qual não foi o meu espanto ao ver o rio nunca pensei que o caudal fosse tão reduzido , algo que com a minha idade nunca me lembro de ter visto como as fotografias que aqui posto confirmam:




























Com a descida do rio vão ficando pequenos lagos que aprisionam os peixes:




Devido á corrente de agua nos pequenos lagos o oxigénio vai ficando cada vez mais escasso matando os peixes que por lá ficaram como aconteceu a esta Fataça:




Também um barco que ficou encalhado á mais de 20 anos surgiu á tona e como a agua está longe , aproveitam agora para fazer a sua extracção:









Os barcos dos pescadores locais ficam agora mais tempo encalhados do que propriamente a pescar:





Só nos resta esperar que este inverno seja generoso em precipitação não só para estes pescadores que na sua maioria vive do Tejo , como também para a fauna local e para todos nós também


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2012 às 17:17)

*Albufeiras: Falta de chuva agrava situação *

*Barragens vazias agravam a seca *

Os níveis de armazenamento da água nas barragens continuam a descer drasticamente, prolongando a situação de seca no País. De acordo com o último relatório do Instituto da Água (INAG) referente a Setembro, verificou-se uma descida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas. A falta de chuva está a contribuir para que a quantidade de água existente se aproxime dos níveis de 2005, quando ocorreu a pior seca dos últimos 100 anos.

De acordo com o INAG, das 57 albufeiras monitorizadas, apenas uma apresenta uma disponibilidade hídrica superior a 80% do volume total. Trata-se da albufeira de Salamonde, no rio Cávado, que serve unicamente para produzir energia. Dezassete albufeiras têm disponibilidade inferior a 40% do volume total.

A situação mais grave ocorre na bacia do Arade (Algarve) com as duas albufeiras de irrigação abaixo dos 20%: Arade (16,6%) e Funcho (8,6%). Douro, Sado e Oeste apresentam uma quota de armazenamento abaixo dos 50%. De destacar ainda as oito bacias cujo volume de água é inferior à média dos últimos 20 anos: Douro, Cávado, Mondego, Tejo, Guadiana, Sado, Arade e Barlavento.

A situação deverá continuar a piorar, uma vez que as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam para a continuação do calor. A cidade mais quente deverá ser Coimbra, onde amanhã se esperam 30 graus centígrados. Castelo Branco, Évora e Leiria, deverão registar 29 graus.  

Fonte: CM


----------



## trovoadas (5 Out 2012 às 11:56)

A barragem de Odeleite vem por aí abaixo! Actualmente está nos 55%.
Esta é uma barragem muito importante para o abastecimento público do Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 14:27)

trovoadas disse:


> A barragem de Odeleite vem por aí abaixo! Actualmente está nos 55%.
> Esta é uma barragem muito importante para o abastecimento público do Sotavento Algarvio.



Essa barragem não é problema pois quando fizer falta é só mandar abrir as comportas do Alqueva e fica o problema resolvido.
Neste momento se isto continuar o maior problema será nas barragens mais do Litoral Oeste e não da zona interior do país.

Mas a nível de barragens se os cenário previstos pelos modelos se mantiverem, então será mais um mês seco em especial a sul do país mas tudo ainda pode mudar bastante se ouver alguma cut-off, porque circulação zonal duvido muito que haja este mês !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2012 às 19:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa barragem não é problema pois quando fizer falta é só mandar abrir as comportas do Alqueva e fica o problema resolvido.
> Neste momento se isto continuar o maior problema será nas barragens mais do Litoral Oeste e não da zona interior do país.
> 
> Mas a nível de barragens se os cenário previstos pelos modelos se mantiverem, então será mais um mês seco em especial a sul do país mas tudo ainda pode mudar bastante se ouver alguma cut-off, porque circulação zonal duvido muito que haja este mês !



Desculpa a questão, mas que tem o Alqueva haver com o abastecimento de água ao abastecimento algarvio?? 
A barragem que abastece todo o sotavento algarvio é a do Beliche, quando esta está com níveis baixos Odeleite injecta água na do Beliche. E nada mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2012 às 19:29)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Desculpa a questão, mas que tem o Alqueva haver com o abastecimento de água ao abastecimento algarvio??
> A barragem que abastece todo o sotavento algarvio é a do Beliche, quando esta está com níveis baixos Odeleite injecta água na do Beliche. E nada mais...



Só para acrescentar à tua informação, a ribeira de Odeleite é a ribeira que leva a água para a barragem de Odeleite a do Beliche é pela ribeira do Beliche, não é o rio Guadiana que abastece tanto a albufeira de Odeleite como a do Beliche. Apesar de estarem na bacia do Guadiana mas não é o rio Guadiana que dá a água.

Agora, o Algarve pode estar melhor devido à Albufeira de Odelouca que a 15 de Setembro tinha armazenado 80151 dam3, é esta Albufeira que tem feito subir nos últimos 2 meses, o volume armazenado na Albufeira do Arade e esta Albufeira de Odelouca já está a abastecer o barlavento algarvio já há uns meses para cá, mas toda a rede está interligada se faltar água no Sotavento, a albufeira de Odelouca também começa a abastecer o Sotavento. Neste momento, existe água para abastecer o Algarve para 2 anos aproximadamente.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2012 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só para acrescentar à tua informação, a ribeira de Odeleite é a ribeira que leva a água para a barragem de Odeleite a do Beliche é pela ribeira do Beliche, não é o rio Guadiana que abastece tanto a albufeira de Odeleite como a do Beliche. Apesar de estarem na bacia do Guadiana mas não é o rio Guadiana que dá a água.
> 
> Agora, o Algarve pode estar melhor devido à Albufeira de Odelouca que a 15 de Setembro tinha armazenado 80151 dam3, é esta Albufeira que tem feito subir nos últimos 2 meses, o volume armazenado na Albufeira do Arade e esta Albufeira de Odelouca já está a abastecer o barlavento algarvio já há uns meses para cá, mas toda a rede está interligada se faltar água no Sotavento, a albufeira de Odelouca também começa a abastecer o Sotavento. Neste momento, existe água para abastecer o Algarve para 2 anos aproximadamente.




Nem mais algarvio1980! Não referi com esse nível de pormenor porque penso que é "cultura geral". 
Mas o engraçado é que não é a primeira vez que me surpreendem com este tipo pensamento. (atenção que o Aurélio podia apenas a "brincar" com a situação quando falou no Alqueva) 
O Alqueva em nada beneficia o Sotavento Algarvio, pelo contrário, o rio está a assorear bastante deste o fechar das comportas em 2002.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2012 às 23:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Nem mais algarvio1980! Não referi com esse nível de pormenor porque penso que é "cultura geral".
> Mas o engraçado é que não é a primeira vez que me surpreendem com este tipo pensamento. (atenção que o Aurélio podia apenas a "brincar" com a situação quando falou no Alqueva)
> O Alqueva em nada beneficia o Sotavento Algarvio, pelo contrário, o rio está a assorear bastante deste o fechar das comportas em 2002.



Não sei se já foi posta a hipótese de fazer um canal para transvase do Alqueva para Odeleite... Penso que em tempos ouvi essa hipótese.
Agora como já foi referido, a barragem de Odelouca veio dar uma boa folga no abastecimento público. Permite-nos ter uma boa reserva de água, mesmo em situações de seca extrema como agora e ao mesmo tempo poupar bastante os aquíferos.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 23:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Nem mais algarvio1980! Não referi com esse nível de pormenor porque penso que é "cultura geral".
> Mas o engraçado é que não é a primeira vez que me surpreendem com este tipo pensamento. (atenção que o Aurélio podia apenas a "brincar" com a situação quando falou no Alqueva)
> O Alqueva em nada beneficia o Sotavento Algarvio, pelo contrário, o rio está a assorear bastante deste o fechar das comportas em 2002.



Mas não era cultura geral, julgava a ribeira de Odeleite provinha do Rio Guadiana, e Beliche nem faço ideia onde fica, as minhas aulas de geografia já foram há muitos, muitos anos.
Também não posso saber tudo .....
Afinal essas ribeiras provêem de onde ????? 

Relativamente ás ligações entre Barlavento e Sotavento já sabia há muito tempo, que todo o sector estava ligado e para alguma coisa serviu a  grande seca de 2004 - 2005 !!

Além disso se uma barragem tem problemas, basta abrir as comportas daquela que está acima dessa, que por acaso julgava que era o Alqueva ... loooollll


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2012 às 23:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas não era cultura geral, julgava a ribeira de Odeleite provinha do Rio Guadiana, e Beliche nem faço ideia onde fica, as minhas aulas de geografia já foram há muitos, muitos anos.
> Também não posso saber tudo .....
> Afinal essas ribeiras provêem de onde ?????
> 
> ...



A ribeira de Odeleite nasce na serra do Caldeirão a 500m de altitude no concelho de Loulé e segue serpenteando pela serra abaixo até desaguar na localidade que lhe dá o nome. A barragem fica um pouco antes da foz desta com o rio Guadiana. A ribeira de Beliche também tem as suas origens na serra do Caldeirão algures na zona designada por "serra de Tavira" e que após passar pela barragem com o dito nome desagua um pouco mais abaixo no Guadiana. A ribeira de Beliche fica mais a Sul em relação à ribeira de Odeleite.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2012 às 00:08)

trovoadas disse:


> A ribeira de Odeleite nasce na serra do Caldeirão a 500m de altitude no concelho de Loulé e segue serpenteando pela serra abaixo até desaguar na localidade que lhe dá o nome. A barragem fica um pouco antes da foz desta com o rio Guadiana. A ribeira de Beliche também tem as suas origens na serra do Caldeirão algures na zona designada por "serra de Tavira" e que após passar pela barragem com o dito nome desagua um pouco mais abaixo no Guadiana. A ribeira de Beliche fica mais a Sul em relação à ribeira de Odeleite.




Obrigado


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2012 às 11:01)

"No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2012 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 4 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 8. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 1 apresenta disponibilidade hídrica superior a 80% do volume total e 21 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2012 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2011/12), excepto para as bacias do AVE e MIRA"

*http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3*


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

A bacia do Arade aumentou consideravelmente a sua capacidade de armazenamento do mês de Setembro para o mês de Outubro, que a Albufeira de Odelouca já se encontra em pleno funcionamento.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A bacia do Arade aumentou consideravelmente a sua capacidade de armazenamento do mês de Setembro para o mês de Outubro, que a Albufeira de Odelouca já se encontra em pleno funcionamento.



Mas qual é a explicação para esse efeito? Estão a canalizar água da barragem de Odelouca para as restantes?


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 22:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Mas qual é a explicação para esse efeito? Estão a canalizar água da barragem de Odelouca para as restantes?



Até ao passado mês de Setembro, a bacia do Arade continha só 2 albufeiras, a Albufeira do Arade e do Funcho, neste mês de Outubro passou a ter 3 albufeiras e como a Albufeira de Odelouca tem cerca de 47%, logo o armazenamento global da Bacia do Arade subiu consideravelmente.

Nesta notícia do Correio da Manhã, http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/chuva-nao-enche-barragens , eles também falam da subida consideravel mas esqueceram da Albufeira de Odelouca.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2012 às 14:08)

O Tâmega praticamente não tem caudal... tem de chover muito, muito mais...


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 14:35)

Também o rio Tejo ainda está abaixo do normal, e apesar da chuva dos últimos tempos, é preciso muito mais para chegar ao normal


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

Alguém faz ideia pq é que esta semana desapareceu a informação de 2012/2013???

Já haviam dados de precipitação de Outubro e simplesmente desapareceram. 

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2012 às 12:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> Alguém faz ideia pq é que esta semana desapareceu a informação de 2012/2013???
> 
> Já haviam dados de precipitação de Outubro e simplesmente desapareceram.
> 
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1



Normalmente isso acontece sempre por esta altura do ano, para actualização da base de dados. Esperemos que volte rapidamente, e não seja nenhuma consequência da falta da manutenção das estações. 

------------------

Entretanto o volume de água do Guadiana que tem entrado em território português mantém-se bastante elevado.
Só no dia de ontem a cota da albufeira do Alqueva subiu 18 centímetros.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Nov 2012 às 14:11)

^^

Achei estranho porque no mês passado tudo correu normalmente. E Outubro já faz parte do "novo" ano. Só nos últimos dias é que desapareceu tudo e ficou só com os dados de 2011/2012.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2012 às 11:52)

No passado dia 04 fui dar uma volta pelas barragens de Odelouca e do Arade. 
A de Odelouca ainda não a conhecia, mas aparenta ter uma boa quantidade de água armazenada.

Quanto à do Arade, longe vão os anos em que tinha água a chegar ao limite da descarga... bem sei que tem tido problemas e não pode ter um nível muito grande de água armazenada, mas está muito baixa neste momento!

Ficam aqui umas fotos:

*Barragem de Odelouca*:











*Barragem do Arade*:


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

ecobcg disse:


> No passado dia 04 fui dar uma volta pelas barragens de Odelouca e do Arade.
> A de Odelouca ainda não a conhecia, mas aparenta ter uma boa quantidade de água armazenada.
> 
> Quanto à do Arade, longe vão os anos em que tinha água a chegar ao limite da descarga... bem sei que tem tido problemas e não pode ter um nível muito grande de água armazenada, mas está muito baixa neste momento!
> ...





 bem está mesmo muito baixo, o que é mesmo preocupante, porque para voltar ao normal era preciso mesmo muita água.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2012 às 16:51)

Boas fotos ecobcg!

A barragem de Odelouca tem como fim principal o abastecimento à rede de águas do Algarve.
As barragens do Funcho e do Arade têm como principal fim a irrigação.

A barragem de Odelouca teve uma excelente recuperação entre Setembro e Outubro, e até acabou o mês acima da média. No dia 31/10 estava a 48%. A média para essa data são 43%.

Quanto ao Funcho e ao Arade, sabes de que problemas sofrem essas barragens? Acho estranho os valores de 8,3 e 14%, respectivamente.

----------------------------

Entretanto na bacia do Guadiana continua a excelente recuperação nas albufeiras. O Alqueva trepou 1 metro na última semana e está hoje a 82,4%. O caudal vindo de Espanha mantém-se elevado.






A sul do Alqueva é visível, via satélite, a cor barrenta do Guadiana até à foz.
Mas nada que se compare ao Guadalquivir, em Espanha, cujos detritos após a sua foz, já se espalham por muitos e muitos km^2.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Dez 2012 às 12:14)

Já estamos em Novembro e continua a não haver dados atualizados da precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2012 às 14:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Já estamos em Novembro e continua a não haver dados atualizados da precipitação.



Era muito mau se essa falta de actualização se devesse à falta de manutenção das estações... É esperar para ver.

-----------------------

Entretanto já está disponível o boletim de armazenamento das albufeiras.
Dados de 30 de Novembro.








> No último dia do mês de Novembro de 2012 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 9 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 3.
> Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 10 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 15 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Novembro de 2012 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Novembro (1990/91 a 2011/12), excepto para as bacias do LIMA, CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO, RIBEIRAS DO OESTE e RIBEIRAS DO ALGARVE.



Na região sul houve um significativo aumento do volume de armazenamento das albufeiras na região sul.
No noroeste, a barragem de Alto Lindoso está com um volume de armazenamento muito baixo!

Hoje, às 9h, a barragem estava a 21% (cota 296,81m).
Esse valor é mais baixo do que aquele noticiado há 1 ano atrás, por alguns jornais.
 Jornal de Noticias
 Expresso


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2012 às 14:23)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos ecobcg!
> 
> 
> Quanto ao Funcho e ao Arade, sabes de que problemas sofrem essas barragens? Acho estranho os valores de 8,3 e 14%, respectivamente.
> ...




Anda não consegui a confirmação da Associação de Regantes de Silves, mas de acordo com algumas notícias de 2009 e 2010, e de acordo também com algumas conversas informais com outros colegas, a barragem do Arade terá problemas com as suas comportas de superfície (que não estarão a funcionar e estão sempre abertas) já há alguns anos, pelo que, como medida preventiva e de forma a evitar possíveis problemas de inundações em Silves, não deixam a barragem armazenar para além de determinada percentagem de enchimento, libertando pontualmente água através da descarga de fundo. Talvez por essa razão a do Funcho também esteja sempre com um armazenamento mais baixo, de forma a terem nas duas barragens uma "almofada" de enchimento, para o caso de chuvas fortes.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Dez 2012 às 11:27)

Dá para ir vendo por aqui. Mas atualizado ao mês.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/pdsi/monitorizacao/evolucao/


Pelo que já tivemos até agora e principalmente pela previsão para os próximos 10 dias, diria que o Dezembro deste ano vai ser um mês normal. Ao contrário da desgraça que foi o ano passado.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Dez 2012 às 11:29)

A situação tem melhorado imenso nos últimos tempos.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/pdsi/monitorizacao/situacaoatual/


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Dez 2012 às 12:44)

Por esse mapa as regiões do centro e sul já apresentam uma boa quantidade de água no solo, e apesar de o norte ainda apresentar alguma "seca", nos próximos dias essa situação vai melhoras com as chuvas.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Dez 2012 às 18:25)

Há um rio que penso que deva-se dar algum acompanhamento.
Rio Ave.

Em varios modelos de previsão indicam que nos sistema montanhoso que alimenta este rio poderão em 48h cair 150mm - 200mm.

De salientar os afluentes Rio Vizela (nasce em Vizela) e Rio Este (nasce em Braga).
Boa barte da sua bacia hidrografica nasce na parte ocidental do sistema montanhoso do Gerês.

Na foz (em Vila do Conde) encontrará marés vivas de lua nova que nesta altura do ano são de amplitude bastante elevada.

A ver as proximas horas...


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2012 às 18:34)

Manditu disse:


> Há um rio que penso que deva-se dar algum acompanhamento.
> Rio Ave.
> 
> Em varios modelos de previsão indicam que nos sistema montanhoso que alimenta este rio poderão em 48h cair 150mm - 200mm.
> ...



Estive há pouco a falar ao telefone com um membro do Fórum (Eljicuatro) precisamente acerca do Rio Ave.

Estive durante 2 horas num bar à beira rio nas Caldas das Taipas e, neste período de tempo, o nível da água subiu à vontade 1 metro. E isso foi das 2 e meia às 4 e meia antes de começar a chover mais intensamente.

Os vários penedos do rio estão já todos submersos. Esta vila tem um longo historial de inundações e, este evento, irá com certeza fazer com que o Rio  salte das margens e avance pelo parque dentro.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Dez 2012 às 20:14)

A zona ribeirinha aqui em Vila do Conde há um ano ficou inundada por causa da subida do rio. No temporal de outubro de 2011, foi efeito "flash flood".  

Mas nas proximas horas será pior, pois o aumento do caudal será devido à precipitação intensa contínua em toda a rede hidrografica deste rio.

Penso que a protecção civil devia lançar alerta para Vila do Conde e outros concelhos desde rio.


----------



## vegastar (14 Dez 2012 às 09:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2012*

O link direto para a informação do estado das albufeiras do SNIRH é este:

~http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2

Em 15 horas subiu de 23.3% da capacidade para 29.3%, e agora o caudal está muito superior. 748m^3/s são 2,7hm^3/h ou 0,7% da capacidade da barragem por hora.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2012 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2012*



vegastar disse:


> O link direto para a informação do estado das albufeiras do SNIRH é este:
> 
> ~http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2
> 
> Em 15 horas subiu de 23.3% da capacidade para 29.3%, e agora o caudal está muito superior. 748m^3/s são 2,7hm^3/h ou 0,7% da capacidade da barragem por hora.



Às 8h o caudal era de *899,18m3/s*.
A capacidade estava nos 30,3%.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 18:25)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Está pelos 3,60 m / 3,70 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em menos de 3 meses  vamos lá ver se enche o resto.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Lagoa Azul em Sintra com níveis baixíssimos de água.



Em menos de 3 meses, já deitava água pra fora, e as nascentes que a alimentam tinham bem água a correr.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 18:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em menos de 3 meses  vamos lá ver se enche o resto.


Excelentes registos Mario 

Não fazia ideia que a barragem do Rio da Mula tivesse tão cheia.
Gosto bastante dessa zona da Serra de Sintra, é brutal.
Cheguei a beber água das varias nascentes que alimentam essa barragem, e ainda cá estou.

_____________________

*Alcabideche(Cascais)*: *Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/823/dsc05577r.jpg/
*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*: *Uma das temperaturas minímas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno:* *0,7ºC* *( 2/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/24/mafra.jpg/


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheguei a beber água das varias nascentes que alimentam essa barragem, e ainda cá estou.



Se a água tiver sapos ou rãs (vivos claro ), podes beber água em caso do urgência, mas obviamente convém ferver se for possível.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 19:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se a água tiver sapos ou rãs (vivos claro ), podes beber água em caso do urgência, mas obviamente convém ferver se for possível.



Era quase Verão, fui fazer uma caminhada á serra, a água corria limpida e estava gelada, sei que ali não há qualquer problema.Aqueles bosques de onde vêm as nascentes estão praticamente virgens.Aquelas nascentes nem no verão secam, é impressionante, assim como algumas que alimentam a Lagoa Azul.
Possivelmente irei fazer uma caminhada nas próximas semanas, depois abro um tópico e publico as fotos.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2012 às 15:39)

As chuvas que incidiram no noroeste nos últimos dias, foram um grande reforço para as albufeiras.

Alto Lindoso passou dos 20% para quase 50%.
Venda Nova, que estava nos 50% já superou os 80%
Vilarinho das Furnas, que também estava a 50%, já superou também os 75%.

Touvedo, Caniçada e Salamonde, barragens com menos capacidade de armazenamento em relação às anteriores, fizeram descargas na sexta-feira. 
No Sábado, a Caniçada e Salamonde voltaram a descarregar algum volume de água.
No Domingo e ontem, apenas a Caniçada voltou a descarregar alguma água. 

Cascatas do Tahiti, este Sábado:



Estas cascatas situam-se perto da localidade de Ermida, sendo um dos afluentes do rio Arado que desagua na albufeira da Caniçada (rio Cavado).

Em pior estado estão Alto Rabagão e a Paradela.
A primeira porque é a segunda maior albufeira do país e estava a um nível muito baixo. Agora está na casa dos 40%.
Paradela está a sofrer obras.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2012 às 14:06)

http://www.ipma.pt


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2012 às 15:22)

*Barragens do Douro a metade*





Fonte: INAG

Um mês de Dezembro chuvoso ajudou a aumentar o volume de água armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas. Contudo, as barragens do rio Douro registam valores ainda muito baixos para o habitual nesta época do ano. Situação diferente é observada nos rios Mondego, Tejo e Guadiana.
No conjunto das seis barragens monitorizadas da bacia do rio Douro, a quantidade de água armazenada atinge os 54,6%, quando a média de Dezembro observada nos últimos 20 anos é de 67,7%. As albufeiras de Alijó, com 18,9%, e de Tabuaço, com 27,1%, são as que apresentam os valores mais críticos na bacia do Douro.
No resto do País há mais sete barragens com volumes de armazenamento inferiores a 40%. No Algarve, destaca-se o Arade (14,9%) e Funcho (30,2%). Na bacia do Guadiana Abrilongo, com 21,7%, e Vigia, com 29%. No Sado, Campilhas regista 27,2% e Odivelas 38,3%.
No Mondego, a albufeira de Vale do Rossim observa apenas 13,4% da sua capacidade. No entanto, no conjunto das cinco barragens do Mondego monitorizadas pelo Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos, a situação é bem mais confortável. O valor de armazenamento está nos 79,3%. Percentagem superior aos 69,2% de média nos últimos 20 anos, referente a Dezembro.
A exemplo do Mondego, também no Tejo e no Guadiana os valores obtidos neste mês apresentam-se superiores ao habitual para esta época do ano. A bacia do Tejo contabiliza um armazenamento de 70,9%. Uma décima acima dos 70,8% de média. Mais expressiva é a variação observada no Guadiana: 83,6% face a uma média de 75,4%.
Até final do ano, a chuva deverá ocorrer com alguma frequência, fator que levará ao acréscimo da água armazenada.

*João Saramago*

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

Mau, não me digas que vamos voltar a ter um inverno seco como o do ano passado.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Fev 2013 às 14:21)

Melhorou


----------

